# Plastic Roof Finials



## Good Stuff (Apr 6, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can get roof finials other than cooper? I have about 8-10 I need for a house i'm going to build and I just don't want to have to pay for cooper.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 9, 2009)

Check the dollar store...........


----------



## Good Stuff (Apr 6, 2006)

workorfish said:


> Check the dollar store...........


Really?:whistling


----------



## workorfish (Sep 9, 2009)

Really...........There down by the plastic nails.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

fypon or somebody must make something...google?


----------



## workorfish (Sep 9, 2009)

Couldn't resist.......... Seriously,why would you think of that? Didn't bid it in? Customers want a cheaper product? I don't get it..... Temporary housing? 5 year warranty? Your really old? You don't know the return on quality products? Around here if a job requires finials, its gonna get COPPER because thats what is called for, not plastica. Please explain for me. I no understand.


----------



## Good Stuff (Apr 6, 2006)

workorfish said:


> Couldn't resist.......... Seriously,why would you think of that? Didn't bid it in? Customers want a cheaper product? I don't get it..... Temporary housing? 5 year warranty? Your really old? You don't know the return on quality products? Around here if a job requires finials, its gonna get COPPER because thats what is called for, not plastica. Please explain for me. I no understand.


See if you can understand this? I don't need to explain anything to you! I asked for a answer to my question not your wisdom on what I should do. You stick to the roofing and I will take care of building the house.
Please don't respond back to this post and go away if you have nothing better to do than try and tell me how to do my job


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not going to question what type of materials you want to use. That's your choice, but really? C'mon this is a forum people talk and ask other people questions out of common curiousity Maybe he came about it the wrong way? didnt really seem the need for being so rude.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, lets all act civilized so the thread remains open,thanks . GMOD


----------



## leakfree (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out copperbella.com 
They are a new startup company and produce copper plated thermoplastic finials among other items. They will have a booth at the Expo next month. I had a few questions and they responded quickly be e-mail.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to come off sounding like a mean person. I'm not. Its "I just don't want to have to pay for cooper"(actually spelled copper) that wound up my undies. Copper is expensive. Copper is Quality. You don't want that. UNDERSTOOD!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't help but wonder if the customer will be aware of this? Sorry, its just my conscience screeming at yours......:no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

let it be,if you care so much you buy them for his job


----------



## workorfish (Sep 9, 2009)

10-4 Quality first!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

copper dosn't nessecarily mean quality,maybe they are going to be painted you don't know

ive seen very old wood ones,maybe you think shiny things automatically mean high quality

i guess you only do copper roofs and copper gutters,your post aren't impressing anyone


----------



## Good Stuff (Apr 6, 2006)

workorfish said:


> I can't help but wonder if the customer will be aware of this? Sorry, its just my conscience screeming at yours......:no:


You sound like my other "copper" Installer that always cries when he doesn't get the job. You think that what ever you do or sell is the best way and the only way of doing things. So instead of thinking he knows it all and try to listen and learn he jumps in his truck and drives home, turns on his computer, comes to sites like this and tries to throw his knowledge around behind his keyboard while I'm still out working. Things must be really slow for you right now.:laughing:
And since you question my honesty with my customers, now you are starting to sound like the builders around me that didn't get the job.
My track record speaks for itself, thank you!

As for everyone else who tried to help, thank you I have found what I was looking for.

I'm finished with this thread


----------



## Innovator (Jan 21, 2010)

*Plastic IS the new metal!*

Why so much resistance to using plastic? It has been replacing metal successfully for years. Look at your $100K cars with their high impact plastic bumpers meant to last for years under incredibly extreme conditions. (Far more extreme than what it will ever see sitting on a rooftop). Bravo to the contractor who wants to give their customer a lower cost alternative so they can add to the curb appeal of their home! Way to go Good Stuff.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

That last poster seems kind of fishy to me. But whatever, just a thought. Maybe just multiple personalities.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 9, 2009)

"I just don't want to have to pay for cooper"-Hmmm........




"copper dosn't nessecarily mean quality" WHAT?

"ive seen very old wood ones" Here we go......

"your post aren't impressing anyone " Your last one kinda stunk like 

arty:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

workorfish said:


> "your post aren't impressing anyone " Your last one kinda stunk like


Look, since you're located on "your boat," I'd suggest you do your chumming for an argument somewhere out there in the water.

This site is intended for seasoned and/or ambitious professionals, and we're generally quite open to providing what our clients want, at a price they can afford. Immature closed-mindedness and lack of historical perspective is not welcome here.

Finials have long been made with copper, but certainly not exclusively. If you want credibility here, do a little homework before you start blasting people, and don't start off on the wrong foot by attacking those who have well established credentials.


----------

